# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Zebra Finch : κοιμάται στην ταίστρα

## Efthimis98

Γεια σας
Το zebra finch μου κοιμαται μεσα στην ταιστρα του.
Για να το αποφυγω αυτο,εβαλα μια φωλια και νημα απο coconut fibres (νημα κοκοφοινικα?) της vitakraft.
Αλλα δεν παει να κοιμηθει στην φωλια.Ξαναπηγε στην ταιστρα.....
Τι μπορω νακ κανω;

----------


## mariakappa

εκει θελει να κοιμαται.εχει βρει τη βολη του.γιατι θελεις να παει αλλου?

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστ ω Μαρια για την απαντηση.
Δεν θελω να κοιμαται γιατι μερικες φορες κουτσουλαει μεσα στα σπορια και θελουν καθημερινο καθαρισμα.

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχα!! γεια σου βρε μαρία! δίκιο έχεις!!

ευθυμη! αν εσυ βολευτείς στον καναπέ, γιατί να σε διώξουμε;;

----------


## Ρία

βγάλε το φαί από αυτή την ταιστρα  :winky:

----------


## mariakappa

χαχα το ιδιο προβλημα εχει και ο αφερφος μου με τα κοκατιλ του.δοκιμασε 2 πραγματα.ή βγαζε εντελως την ταιστρα το βραδυ για να παει αλλου να κοιμηθει ή βαλε ποσοτητα μονο για μια μερα ωστε και αν την κουτσουλησει το βραδυ εσυ να μην πετας αφαγωτη τροφη.

----------


## Ρία

μπορεί να βάλει άλλη ταιστα στο κλουβί κ αυτή να την αφησει εκεί αλλά να βγάλει το φαγητό από μέσα  :Happy:

----------


## mariakappa

ναι.και αυτο σωστο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Στην μια εχω τα σπορια και στην αλλη αμμο με οστρακα.
Δεν γινεται πιστεψε με ναβαζω καθε μερα την καταλληλη ποσοτητα,γιατι εχω και σχολειο.

Επισης μπαινει μεσα στην ταιστρα και βουταει μεχρι το στηθος (λιγο πιο κατω) μεσα στα σπορια...φαινεται να το
απολαμβανει,κοιμαται και εχει ετοιμη τροφη...χαχαχα

Ρια αν βγαλω το φαι (το εχω δολκιμασει) απλα δεν κοιμαται μεσα....αλλα που θα το βαλω?
χαχαχαχα....λολ......
Μετα πιανει τις αυγοθηκες και κοιμαται ςεκει...ειναι ελεος αυτο το πουλι...οπου τροφη εκει κοιμαται!!

----------


## mariakappa

στα μαλακα χαχαχαχα και ασε τα κοροιδα να κοιμουνται επανω στα κλαδια χαχα

----------


## Efthimis98

Μαρια...επιασες τη λογικη του  :winky:

----------


## Ρία

μια χαρά!! χαχα! αν βάζεις λίγη τροφή, ίσα ίσα για να την βλέπει;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτο ειναοι το προβλημα.
Δεν μπορω καθε πρωι να του βαζω τροφη...δεν προλαβαινω....
Εδω τρεχοντας παιτρνω το αγγουρι,το πλενω καλα το σκουπιζω,το κοβω και το κρεμαω στο κλουβι.....
Χαχαχαχα.....
Και απο οσο κξερω τα πουλια τρωνε το πρωι κσαι τις αλλες ωρες απλα τσιμπανε ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα...  :winky:

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχα!! είναι κ άτιμος!!! βάλε μία έξτρα ταιστρα! αν πάει να κοιμηθεί επάνω σε αυτή, η κατασταση σου δεν εχει λύσηηηη!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα.....ο εξυπνακιας....
Αν δεν εχει φαι απο καυω δεν κοιμαται...  :Happy:

----------


## Chopper

> Στην μια εχω τα σπορια και στην αλλη αμμο με οστρακα.
> Δεν γινεται πιστεψε με ναβαζω καθε μερα την καταλληλη ποσοτητα,γιατι εχω και σχολειο.
> 
> *Επισης μπαινει μεσα στην ταιστρα και βουταει μεχρι το στηθος (λιγο πιο κατω) μεσα στα σπορια...φαινεται να το
> απολαμβανει,κοιμαται και εχει ετοιμη τροφη...χαχαχα*
> 
> Ρια αν βγαλω το φαι (το εχω δολκιμασει) απλα δεν κοιμαται μεσα....αλλα που θα το βαλω?
> χαχαχαχα....λολ......
> *Μετα πιανει τις αυγοθηκες και κοιμαται ςεκει...ειναι ελεος αυτο το πουλι...οπου τροφη εκει κοιμαται!!*


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα απίστευτος!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα απίστευτος!!!


χχααχαχαχαχ...μήπως έχει κρύο τα βράδια...και έχει βρει έναν τρόπο να ζεσταίνεται....;;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι τρομερος κολπατζης...
Οταν βεβαια βουταει μονο το κεφαλι στο νερο και τιναζεται
ειναι σαν να εχει καρφια ξη τσουλουφακι...  :winky:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Ειναι τρομερος κολπατζης...
> Οταν βεβαια βουταει μονο το κεφαλι στο νερο και τιναζεται
> ειναι σαν να εχει καρφια ξη τσουλουφακι...


χαχχααχαχχα...βγάλε μια φωτό...να γελάσουμε(μία με τσουλούφι και μία να κοιμάται στην ταίστρα).....αχααχαχαχαχ

----------


## Ρία

ναι κ εγώ θέλωωωω!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Παιδια εχω μια με τον υπνο που ριχνει...την εχω ετοιμη στο κινητο.
Φωτο με τσουλουφι εχω στην καμερα αλλα ο υπολογιστης χαλασαι και δεν μπορω να την περασω την φωτο ( με το τσουλουφι)

----------


## DimitrisPas13

:sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:    !!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Να τος ο κουκλος....ο Μορτης μου....
Την ωρα πουφτον εβγαλα ξυπνησε.....  :Happy: 

Βεβαια η φωτο ειναι απο τον Αυγουστο,οταν ηταν 5 μηνων ακομα!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Εχει περασει καιρος και ολα εχουν αλλαξει στο κλουβι...βεβαια συνεχιζει να κοιμαται ετσι...  :winky:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Να τος ο κουκλος....ο Μορτης μου....
> Την ωρα πουφτον εβγαλα ξυπνησε..... 
> 
> Βεβαια η φωτο ειναι απο τον Αυγουστο,οταν ηταν 5 μηνων ακομα!!!


χααχχααχχαχαχα.....ωραίο....χ  χχχαχαα

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχα!!! καθαρματάκι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι,ειναι Ρια...
Οργανωνει την καταδικη μου....  :winky:

----------


## geog87

γιατι καταδικη ρε Ευθυμη??

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα... κοιτα τον πως με κοιταει....
Με μισο ματι...
Το ξυπνησα και εβλεπε και καλο ονειρο..  :winky:

----------


## geog87

αντε ρε φιλε ειπα κ γω...χαχαχαχα τωρα ολα καλα ο μικρος μορτης???ανεβασε μας καμια φωτο!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μια χαρα ειναι...
Δεν ξερω αν μπορω...ειμαι απο κινητο γιατι
ο υπολογιστης δυστχως τα τιναξε!!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

χααχχαχαχα....πρόσεχε........χα  χααχχααχχα

----------


## Efthimis98

Βρε παιδια εγω πρεπει να του κανω φαν κλαμπ...
Χαχαχα....το ΑΓΑΠΑΩΩΩΩ!!!

----------


## geog87

α...κριμα!!!μλις βρεις pc περιμενουμε φωτο!!!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

> α...κριμα!!!μλις βρεις pc περιμενουμε φωτο!!!


Σιγουρααααα!!!
Αν μπεις στο φβ μου εχω φωυτοηραφιες και απο αυτον και απο τον καναρινο...

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Σιγουρααααα!!!
> Αν μπεις στο φβ μου εχω φωυτοηραφιες και απο αυτον και απο τον καναρινο...


στείλε σε εμένα...!!!

----------


## geog87

> Σιγουρααααα!!!
> Αν μπεις στο φβ μου εχω φωυτοηραφιες και απο αυτον και απο τον καναρινο...



το εχω κλεισει το fb ρε Ευθυμακο!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπες στα αλμπουμ μου.......
χαχαχα...εκει τον εχωωω...

----------


## Efthimis98

Οριστε μερικες φωτο Γιωργο...  :winky:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Οριστε μερικες φωτο Γιωργο...


ευθύμη δεν τις δείχνει....!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ουπς.....
πρεπει να τις φτιαξω....

----------


## Efthimis98

Οριστε...

----------


## Efthimis98

Και αλλες δυο.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

σκέτος γλύκας....!!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Παιζει να κοιμαται εκει γιατι ισως ειναι λιγο πιο ζεστα;Το εχεις σε εξωτερικο χωρο το πουλι;

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστω Δημητρη.
Ναι τον εχω σε εξωτερικο χωρο αλλα το βραδυ τον φερνω μεσα...
Οταν εχει κρυο απλα τον βγαζω εξω για καποιες ωρες ετσι ωστε να παρει λιγο καθαρο αερα και να συνθεσει την βιταμινη πογυ χερειαζεται..... 

Αλλα και το καλοκαιρι (Αυγουστο) μερικες φορες κοιμοταν μεσα στην ταιστρα απο οσο θυμαμαι...  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι αλλα γιατι να μην επιλεγει την φωλια με το νημα ... ποιο ζεστη δεν θα ειναι;
Μηλως υπαρχει τροπος να το λανω να κοιμαται εκει;

----------


## Panosfx

Βασικα το προβλημα ειναι οι κουτσουλιες μεσα στην τροφη.Αλλιως δεν ειναι κακο αυτο που κανει.
Εγω να σου πω το μονο που σκεφτηκα ειναι να του αλλαζα ταιστρα.Θα αφηνα χωρις φαι την συγκεκριμενη και θα εβαζα αλλου.
Δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχει αλλος τροπος.
Οκ το ξεβολευεις αλλα και το να εχει κουτσουλιες το φαι του δεν ειναι καλο.Ανθρωπος εισαι μπορει να τυχει κατι ή να ξεχαστεις με τον καιρο και να μην αλλαχθει εγκαιρα.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Βασικα το προβλημα ειναι οι κουτσουλιες μεσα στην τροφη.Αλλιως δεν ειναι κακο αυτο που κανει.
> Εγω να σου πω το μονο που σκεφτηκα ειναι να του αλλαζα ταιστρα.Θα αφηνα χωρις φαι την συγκεκριμενη και θα εβαζα αλλου.
> Δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχει αλλος τροπος.
> Οκ το ξεβολευεις αλλα και το να εχει κουτσουλιες το φαι του δεν ειναι καλο.Ανθρωπος εισαι μπορει να τυχει κατι ή να ξεχαστεις με τον καιρο και να μην αλλαχθει εγκαιρα.


συμφωνώ με τον Πάνο...να πω και εγώ την ιδέα μου...γιατί δεν αφερείς τελείως τις ταίστρες το βράδυ για 4-5 μέρες;;;και να έχεις την φωλιά....!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμ ξερεις πιο ειναι το προβλημα;
Αν του αδειασω την ταιστρα δεν παει εκει...αλλα στην αλλη μετα πλυ εχει grit ή στις αυγοθηκες.....
Μηπως να εβαζα σπορια στην φωλια;

----------


## Panosfx

Δεν θα αλλαξει κατι αν ειναι ετσι οπως το λες.Γιατι θα καθεται στη φωλια με τα σπορια και το πιο πιθανο ειναι να τρωει απο εκει μετα.
Αν μπορεις να το παρακολουθεις δοκιμασε το.
Ε τον μπομπιρα τα σπορια του αρεσουν μαλλον κι οχι η ταιστρα.χαχα

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι....δικιο εχεις ..
Ακου χθες τι εγινε.....
Τον εφερα μεσα στο σπιτι για να τον σκεπαω και να κοιμηθει....
Ξαφνια ακουω κατι κρατσ και κρατσ...λεω μηπως εχει ακαρεα και ακουγεται ετσι;
Τον ξεσκεπαζω και τι να δω,ετρωγε σπορια ο φαταουλας.....  :winky:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> Ναι....δικιο εχεις ..
> Ακου χθες τι εγινε.....
> Τον εφερα μεσα στο σπιτι για να τον σκεπαω και να κοιμηθει....
> Ξαφνια ακουω κατι κρατσ και κρατσ...λεω μηπως εχει ακαρεα και ακουγεται ετσι;
> Τον ξεσκεπαζω και τι να δω,ετρωγε σπορια ο φαταουλας.....


αχαχαχαχα...πουλάει μούρη....!!!!μου αρέσει ο τυπάκος...

----------


## Chopper

Τί παιδί!!!Βάλε ταιστρούλα εσωτερική μικρή για να μην μπαίνει.Αυτές τέτοιου τύπου είναι μεγάλες για τα ζεβράκια και επειδή χωράει μπαίνει.Βάλε την εσωτερική να σου πώ αν θα μπεί που είναι ρηχή.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ποιες ειναι οι εσωτερικες;

----------


## Chopper

Aυτές εδώ (οι κίτρινες) απο τις οποίες μπορείς να βγάλεις το πλαστικό καπάκι απο πάνω τους για να είναι ανοιχτές ώστε άν δέν του αρέσει να μήν πάει.

----------

